# Liquid Carbon for BBA, but which product ?



## Tony Swinney (8 Mar 2010)

Morning guys and gals

I have BBA in my tanks, and have had some success using Excel directly syringed onto it to kill it off.

I need to order more Liquid Carbon, and was wondering if there was any difference between the products when it comes to killing off BBA, as the Excel is alot more expensive than the other products available....

500ml EasyCarbo - Â£9.99 (AE)
500ml Flourish Excel - Â£13.60 ( AE)
500ml AE DEsign Aqua Carbon Â£7.99  (AE)
500ml PlantedBox LiquidCarbon Â£7.59 (plantedbox)

Tony


----------



## Jase (8 Mar 2010)

I've used EasyCarbo and AE Design Aqua Carbon. Both worked great when applied directly to the BBA. I'm inclined to try the PlantedBox LiquidCarbon when I run out of the AE stuff, simply because it's cheaper.


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Mar 2010)

I believe they are all made to similar "recipes".  There was a lengthy discussion on the safety of these products late last year, which got a little heated, but there was a lot of info about each product and what they contain.  It may help with your decision in terms of knowing what's in each, and how similar/dissimilar they are 

I'll try and dig out a link...


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (8 Mar 2010)

Tony

Easy carbo for me 

Have a read at the attached thread posting by DavidCMadrid regarding contents of Liquid Carbon:
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=6854&start=0

Sorry Steve beat you to it.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Steve Smith (8 Mar 2010)

Cheers Paul


----------



## Nelson (8 Mar 2010)

oh no.don't dig that one up  .


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 Mar 2010)

Hi all

Thanks for your replies, and the link to the other thread - 'interesting' reading and whilst it wouldnt stop me using any liquid carbon products, it will make me more aware of taking care of handling it, and storing it too.

My decision was somewhat made by stock levels, as I had to order ferts today from Fluid Sensor and they only had Easy Carbo in stock so thats what I ordered.

Cheers

Tony


----------

